# MSRVS Traction Engine Rally



## Jasonb (Jun 28, 2010)

Few pic from Yesterday at teh Model Steam Road Vehicle Society Rally held at Tewksbury, Gloucester, UK. Sorry if I missed a few engines but the battery gave up on me.

The Kitson Slantshaft was really nice and later in the day was pulling a dummy plough between it and the self mooving anchor, I believe a 5 furrow plough is this winters project.


















































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v156/jasonballamy/Amberley%2008/PICT0014
.jpg





















































































































Jason


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos.

There sure are a lot of fine machines.

SAM


----------



## putputman (Jun 28, 2010)

What a great show that must have been. I would sure like to see one like that around here. Most of the shows around here have the full size engines.

Thanks so much for posting the photos.


----------



## 4156df (Jun 28, 2010)

Very interesting. Thank you for taking the time to share your photos. Those fellows really set a high standard.
Dennis


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 28, 2010)

What a great assembly of engines. I have attended a lot of show here stateside but have never seen that many scale engines at one time. The show this past weekend at Wauseon, Ohio (NTA) has about the most I've seen at one time and there's only about 6. Thanks for the pictures.
gbritnell


----------



## don-tucker (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures,even a Minnie there but a bigger scale than mine,I wish I had gone to that,but didn't even know it was on. :'(
Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow. What a show. Thanks for posting the pictures.

Think about all the history there. I'm not talking about the machines...but about the people who made them. Amazing.


----------

